# alignment question



## biddog24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a 06 and will be buyiing tires soon. I need an alignment also. I have seen a post or two about springs (rear) needing replaced if the inside of rear tires are cupped or wearing bad, mine are. I have searched for springs, coil overs and have not had much luck, any input?


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

a) Yes, get it aligned.. by someone who's done a GTO alignment before. Doing this fixed all my car's "odd tire wear" issues.

b) Yes, new rear springs are a good idea. My car was at least 1" low in the rear due to the "spring sag" caused during shipment. Replaced with Pedders springs... Rear camber is only slightly affected by ride height changes... But it does make the car look better.

Search the forum for Pedders suspension... you'll find this issue (tire wear, camber, suspension mods) has been thoroughly covered.

BOB


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

i got some of these rear camber adjustment bushings and sadly, i haven't installed them yet. i guess i was lucky and my rear tires are only slightly wearing on the inner side. when i bought the car the rear had a most of the poly bushings installed already.

i did everything in the front myself, so i know a lot more about the front then i do the rear.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If you're getting cupping, that would indicate incorrect toe.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

There is a sticky at the top. Check that out.


----------

